# Dolly Face Zombie Baby - Spirit Halloween



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Dolly Face Zombie Baby
Spirit Halloween 2011










One Size Fits All (adjustable harness), Push Button Activated, Head Spins 180 degrees, Eyes light up red, Mouth Moves with 3 spooky sayings, neck cracking and crying. 3 "AA" batteries required 
$69.99​
This is coming to Spirit Halloween. This would be cool for a zombie walk. Hopefully we can see a video soon.


----------

